# Topics > Robotics > Robot kits >  RQ-110~160, learning robot kits, RoboBuilder Co., Ltd., Seoul, Korea

## Airicist

Manufacturer - RoboBuilder Co., Ltd.

----------


## Airicist

Published on Mar 2, 2015

----------

